# [SOLVED] Good cheap gaming laptop?



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

So I'm looking to replace my old HP Pavilion with a new or relatively new gaming laptop. If I put this in the wrong section i apologize.
Here is what I want in the computer:

Price: Under $700, preferably around $500 or $600
Processor: Intel i5 or AMD CPU with same speeds
Graphics card: Doesn't matter what brand, just a lot of dedicated memory
Hard Drive: 500 GB or greater
Thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

Hello,
unfortunately there is no gaming laptop in that price range
gaming laptops are from 1000+ $

Laptops in the 500-600$ range have a built in video card that is not good for games


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

Well I've seen a lot of Toshibas and Samsungs that have dedicated memory on the graphics cards. I didn't necessarily mean an actual gaming class laptop, just one good for medium gaming.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

The amount of memory available to the video system, either dedicated or shared, isn't of any great importance. What is important is the features and performance offered by the video system. Inexpensive laptops are not designed for gaming and are very much lacking in these things.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

Laptops are not that good for gaming anyway as they get very hot and can get da,aged because of the heat as it is. But as said so-called gaming laptops will start at $1000 anything below that will not have the appropriate features to get a decent gaming experience although some may claim that they are good for it, which is lies.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Laptops are not that good for gaming anyway as they get very hot and can get da,aged because of the heat as it is. But as said so-called gaming laptops will start at $1000 anything below that will not have the appropriate features to get a decent gaming experience although some may claim that they are good for it, which is lies.


Do you have first-hand experience to prove this?

Also, naturally they'll get hot, because that's how they are all built, but that's what cooling pads and external fans are for.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

first hand experience of what?


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

I know that they get hot. If you buy a quality one that has proper cooling, then it will get hot, which is natural, but it won't get so hot that it endangers the hardware. I know most of the stuff you're telling me, and what people tell me and all the articles I've looked through, dedicated graphics vs. integrated makes a massive difference in gaming. My laptop now has a 128 MB integrated GPU and it struggles handling games where my processor has more than enough speed to handle it, but the required MB on the GPU is 64. It struggles to play the game at medium settings so I have to turn land texture to the lowest setting. Even then there's still some lag. So according to the people who I've talked to (Tech friends, sales specialists, Best Buy computer specialists) dedicated is the way to go for gaming.

And I'm not trying to play games that are extremely demanding, at most the most demanding games I'll be playing are the newest Battlefield titles. I'm trying to play games like Microsoft Flight Sim X and World of Tanks. If I get the kind of laptop that I talked about on the original post, the only problem I may have with playing them is data connection speed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

there are some good laptops that have good graphics cards but it's hard to get a good laptop that has upgradeable graphics for a good price. This is why most pc gamers have a proper desktop system.

If you do go for a laptop get a cooling pad for it so you can keep the laptop cool.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

Yea see what I don't need is upgradeable graphics. That's why I want a lot of dedicated memory so it'll be awhile before I have to upgrade anything in the computer. And I'll get a laptop cooling pad or some form of cooling unit. Thanks.

Ok so I found one that the employee at Best Buy told me would play the games that I listed at around medium settings. I know it has an AMD processor but the Intel i series are going to be a lot more expensive. He said since the processor on this pc is quad core and 2.4 GHz, it will work. Tell me what you think. There's also one that's $100 more that I'll put if you guys say this one is no good. 

Link: HP - 17.3" Pavilion Laptop - 4GB Memory - 500GB Hard Drive - Pewter - g7-1328dx


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

this is a cheap laptop but not good for games
the Radeon HD 6520 is a low end card and it'll struggle to run the games on medium low settings
and I suspect this is dedicated video card


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

in case something wasnt clear.you need a laptop with a high end card for modern games.something like this would work.

ASUS G53SX-NH71


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

It will work? And yes Rockmaster, it is dedicated.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

It will not work for games no. The asus one with a 560m will. Just buy a desktop for 600. Get an i3 and 560ti and you got a great gaming pc. Make it btw don't "buy" it


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

What Asus one? And no, I'm not getting a desktop. I want one that can play games well and is portable. And the guy at Best Buy told me that the i3 wasn't very good compared to the quad core AMD in the one I listed above had.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

This http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230141


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

What about this one? It's the one I said was $100 more. It has a larger amount of RAM, a different processor, and a better GPU.

Link: HP - 15.6" Pavilion Laptop - 6GB Memory - 640GB Hard Drive - Dark Umber - dv6-6c35dx


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

This one will let you play bf3 on everything on the lowest setting. I had a gpu similar to that and that's what I got. If you're happy with minimal settings then go for that. But you will only be getting 40 fps at the most with everything low. During action intense parts of games you will hit 25fps... Your choice but you either go desktop or expensive laptop.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

Yea see I don't plan on playing games that intense so that should work for me. Thanks.


----------



## Danhen100 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Good cheap gaming laptop?*

If you were in the UK i would suggest looking at PCSpecialist. they do totally customized good value laptops.... if you are in US/Rest Of Europe/Asia look for another custom build company.... with all the laptops listed here you will be paying for the brand name as well as the actual laptop..... this carries some garentee of build quality... but isnt reallt worth it.... custom builds are from my experience much better value.... and they often have nicer cases without ugly brand and advertising stickers all over it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am in the UK and I would not recommend pc specialist. They are a ripoff and use low quality parts just like nearly every custom pc or laptop building company.


----------

